# Felted soap



## sperry (Aug 27, 2013)

I've been felting soap for a while.  My highlights have always consisted simply of different colored wools on top the white base felt.  I was looking around on ETSY, and see that people are putting intricate designs... flowers and animals... on felted soap.  Does anyone know how they do that?


----------



## heartsong (Aug 27, 2013)

kelli perkins' makes awesome felted soapies, and here's her tutorial...she has a wonderfully interesting blog! http://ephemeralalchemy.blogspot.com/2012/01/heart-felt-soaps-tutorial.html


----------



## paillo (Aug 27, 2013)

It's easy! I use little animal cookie cutters and needle felt them into the soap, then take stray fringies and make them into eyes, horns, antlers, whatever. I find that really dense felt works best for the bodies, and if you have dense ringlets, they're best for the decorations. I try to stay all alpaca, but wool actually works better. These are the most fun things I make, they make me laugh out loud with each one 

I buy batts on Etsy - soooo, sooo many beautiful batts. I actually prefer the seconds for felted soapies. I've used beautifully-done art batts, but the seconds are sooo much easier and felt up beautifully.

It took me a looonggg time to really get the hang of it, and when I was starting out I struggled with a sushi mat and nylon stockings, but once you get the hang of it they're super easy just using your hands.


----------



## sperry (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow. Is this a great site, or what? THANKS SOOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!! I have NO idea where to start to look for this info... come here, invest 1 minute of my time to type a question, wait two hours and WHA-LA... exactly what I NEED. Thanks again.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 22, 2013)

I just learned about these! Now I want to try making one.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------

